# old Red Max runs then dies



## salty (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi! I have an old Red Max back pack blower that has been reliable for the last 6 years that I have owned it until now. The model # is eb431 2, built May 1995. My problem is it would start easily but I could not accelerate. I rebuilt the carb and now it starts and revs great for a while (30 seconds to 3 or 4 minutes) then wants to die. If I throtle down to idle and wait a while it will throttle up again and repete the process. HELP what did I do wrong. Thanks in advance, Salty


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the fuel lines and fuel filter in the tank. May have a small pin hole in the fuel hose or it may have gotten soft and draws down while running. The fuel filter may be restricted also.


----------



## salty (Nov 2, 2009)

*runs longer but still dies*

Hey 30 yr tech; Thanks for the come back, I have new fuel lines and filter, the carb has been rebuilt and it will run longer but still dies after 5 to 30 min.. It will start right-up after it dies, run for another 5 to 30 min. then dies again. It will run longer if I run it on the bench with the gas cap off, so obviously I need a new gas cap, but why is it still dieing. HELP,, I can't afford a new one. Thanks, Salty


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

suggestions: replace gas cap. check muffler for blockage. make sure air filter (both if equiped) are clean. check spark plug. 
if it runs well without the cap on that might be the only problem.


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

i agree with the spark arrestor in the muffler.

I had one today that would start fine and when you throttle up it bearly increases rpms.

pulled the spark arrestor and the thing was clogged. I took a propane torch, heated it wacked it against the bench to get the carbon deposits off and the thing works like a champ.


----------

